# First Trail ride of the New Year! Leota,MI.



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

*First Trail ride of the New Year! Leota,MI.*

http://www.upnorthtrails.org/trails/leota-trail.html


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Looks like a fun ride!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

First ride of the year looked good. We still have too much snow to ride the trail system up this way. Rain in the forecast tomorrow may knock it down somewhat.


----------



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

Luv2hunteup

Thanks!
Where about do you ride?
always looking for new places.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Indian Gardens
Black Mountain
Black Lake
St Ignace to Trout Lake
Forest Service road system in Mackinac and Chippewa county.


----------



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

^^^^^
Nice!


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

Did a small group ride last weekend in the Indian River/Wolverine/Atlanta area.. 108 miles of COLD riding lol. We had a great time. No action photos or videos.. only aftermath photos lol..


----------



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

We rode Indian River last Oct. great Trail.
Yes yours looked like A Cold Time


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

oh it was cold! we used many of handwarmers to keep our fingers and toes warm.. it was still fun! I've never rode on ice or through snow before on this bike, so it was nice to see how it handled those types of obstacles. All of that time spent as a teenager doing donuts in my old S10 finally paid off whenever the rear end of the bike kicked out a little while on the ice lol


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

We were supposed to ride up there last weekend. Our friend owns a cabin near the trailhead. Great vid.


----------

